# how to make country /region field blank in active directiory



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi,

I have created a user in active directory.(properties/address)and in address tab all the fields were blank.I have selected a country name in country/region field.now it wont let me to leave it blank.How to make it a blank field.(like I dont want any country name there ).need some help.

thx In advance


----------

